# I hate spirit gum adhesive!!!!!!!!!!!



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm not so sure spirit gum hater is a great costume.


----------



## iamgettingbored (Oct 8, 2009)

Try Pros-Aide


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

i looked at pros aide but it said it was difficult to get off the skin but then it led me to another adhesive called beta bond which was easier to get off but works the same
but either way thnx appreciate it it helps a lot


----------



## iamgettingbored (Oct 8, 2009)

Isopropyl myristate takes it right off. You can get it from any fx supply place.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm a Pros-Aide and pax paint man myself, but this Beta Bond has my interest. Does it use remover like Pros-aide? If not, I might be interested.

Otherwise, I'll "stick" (BWA-Hahahaha!) with what I know.


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

oooo ok awesome thnx


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

I had prosaide recommended to me because I am alergic to spirit gum. At least I think that what it was called...


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

time to get the chalk gun.... lol


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Pros-aide is great, works well with foam latex appliances. The appliance will not be reusable after adhering with the pros-aide because you have to use remover. Oh, and the beta bond uses the same remover too. Fair warning, if you are a man, make sure you are clean shaven-my husband was picking pros-aide out of goatee for days after last year!


----------



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Spats said:


> I'm a Pros-Aide and pax paint man myself, but this Beta Bond has my interest. Does it use remover like Pros-aide? If not, I might be interested.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll "stick" (BWA-Hahahaha!) with what I know.


You have to use the same remover with Beta Bond Spats, same composition.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Living DeadGirl said:


> You have to use the same remover with Beta Bond Spats, same composition.


Noted, Living DeadGirl. Thanks much for the info.


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

I studied theatre in college and in makeup class, we learned that you have to apply the spirit gum to the face, let it set for a bit (30-60 seconds) then apply the hair or latex appliance. you don't really want to put them on when it's really wet because this will allow slippage and you won't get a good bond. Also, you said that you have to apply lots to get it to stick. Actually, you should be able to put a rather thin layer on to get it to work. just make sure that you are applying it evenly and not in blotches or getting too many brush strokes in it. 

before you begin, make sure your face is very very clean and dry, too. If you start to sweat or tend to sweat a lot, you will find that having a clean and dry face is harder to acheive. Try washing your skin before you start with bar soap. This tends to dry up your skin and tighten the pores. That may help too...but you also might get dry skin...so, put on some lotion or moisturizer once the makeup is removed and you've cleaned your face at the end of the night.

Hope these suggestions help!


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

thnx for the replies i bout both pros aid and beta bond and im actually more satisfied with pros aid despite the label saying beta bond being better but thnx for the replies


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't get good results with spirit gum either. I always use liquid latex. I put some on the prosthetic appliance and some on my face. Let dry, then put the appliance on. Be careful, though, If you don't put it on right the first time, you'll have to start over. It stays on my face all night!


----------



## Twisted and depraved (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm with the doc on this. I also use liquid latex. As with all of them, keep away from hair. I've worked haunts all night which included running through the woods like a psycho, and never had any trouble.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

X2 liquid latex has worked real well for my Reel FX gargoyle mask 










-PB


----------

